# GHRP6 Question?



## Bundy09 (Jun 7, 2010)

Has anyone ever used GHRP6 on cycle and what did you think? What did you gain loose etc? What did you use it with? How long for and what dose? Did you have any sides?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2010)

no, but I do have some on order.


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 7, 2010)

I wouldn't use it for gains. I do like it for the same reasons I like hGH. Peptides are not very anabolic.  The only "side" is unsaitable hunger if meals are poorly timed. Timing is key with this peptide.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll tell you one thing, I have been running hexarelin/mod grf and in 6 weeks my ejection fraction for my left ventricle in my heart has the largest improvement by far since I was diagnosed in dec last year. A big enough improvement since starting that I can go back to the gym and don't have to have a defibrillator put in now.


----------



## Bundy09 (Jun 8, 2010)

Pirate! said:


> I wouldn't use it for gains. I do like it for the same reasons I like hGH. Peptides are not very anabolic.  The only "side" is unsaitable hunger if meals are poorly timed. Timing is key with this peptide.



so if ur meals are timed every day the same would it help just to lean out instead of eat a massive amount? my next cycle i'll be running test and boldenone again and was thinking of adding this for a kick for massive calorie intake around the middle, still hoping that it will keep sorta lean. either that or maybe winny the last 4 weeks to lean and cut since the cycle will be ending near summer. whats ur thoughts on winny then?


----------



## WFC2010 (Jun 9, 2010)

stay with real hgh. its best!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 9, 2010)

Works wonders with CJC-1295, never ran it solo.  Ran that for many months pinning 3X a day.  I def got some more mass from it.  And yes, you do get hunger pains....but I think that's a great side to have when bulking.


/V


----------



## Iron Dragon (Jun 9, 2010)

WFC2010 said:


> stay with real hgh. its best!



You need to under stand how GH works in order to make this statement, which I doubt you do.


----------

